# Best Horror Magazine?



## Michael Price (Aug 3, 2009)

Any opinions? I'm getting the urge to subscribe to something, preferably well-rounded (And full of awesome photos, of course).


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorite is Fangoria. I've been reading this mag since the early 80's and it's packed with great pix, interviews, book, game and dvd reviews, all pertaining to the horror genre. Gorezone is another favorite as well, and then Rue Morgue.


----------



## VonScotchington (Aug 13, 2009)

Fangoria is definitely the standard against which all others are measured, but for me Rue Morgue has been consistently more interesting in terms of what they write about for the last couple of years. There was also a bi-monthly called HorrorHound that I liked but I haven't seen it around for a while.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know they appeal to the fans of older flicks, but my favs are *Scary Monsters Magazine*, *Cult Movies* and *Monsters From the Vault*.


----------



## mystair13 (May 12, 2008)

Most of those magazines just deal with movies. HorrorHound covers everything from movies and television, to games and toys. Two recent articles I really enjoyed was on horror themed pinball machines and anthologies such as Tales from the Crypt and The Twilight Zone. This is the only magazine I read on a daily basis although I do subscribe to HauntWorld and Haunted Attractions magazine.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Fangoria is pretty awesome and is the one you should probably get.

I am partial to Rue Morgue.

http://www.rue-morgue.com/


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Michael Price said:


> Any opinions? I'm getting the urge to subscribe to something, preferably well-rounded (And full of awesome photos, of course).


 I'm also thinking about a good subscription to get ,I never see anything in the stores to even look at......
What gives there party store owners, scared????


----------



## Michael Price (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thanks guys!*

I've checked these guys out at my local bookstore - Horrorhound and Rue-Morgue seem to be my favorites. Horrorhound rocks! I've never seen a magazine so jam-packed with awesome photos and cool articles. Did I mention the toys and collectible figures? As if I didn't have enough things to spend money on...


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

For me, Rue Morgue is the standout when it comes to horror. They cover movies, books, art, comics, music, and games each issue. I also like Horrorhound enough to buy. I will read Fangoria at the bookstore with my coffee : ) The only other magazine I buy each time it comes out is Amazing Figure Modeler. Love that one too.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I like both Fangoria and Rue Morgue. Online mags I read include Bloody Disgusting, Dread Central, and Fear Zone (which I'm in).

All time fav is Famous Monsters of Filmland. I love the old Warren mags.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Fangoria used to be king, but between spoilers and them covering.....uhg...Twilight....I"ll go with Rue Morgue or Horrorhound.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Michael Price said:


> I've checked these guys out at my local bookstore - Horrorhound and Rue-Morgue seem to be my favorites. Horrorhound rocks! I've never seen a magazine so jam-packed with awesome photos and cool articles. Did I mention the toys and collectible figures? As if I didn't have enough things to spend money on...


Horror Toys? Who would think of just a thing?


----------

